# Pipe liner grill



## Wright40x (Sep 13, 2020)

I built this from a scrap piece of pipe. If anyone is interested I can send a template.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 13, 2020)

That's cool


----------



## matthewsx (Sep 13, 2020)

What? No pictures of the meat????

Nice grill, bet that will last a little bit longer than the hardware store unit....

John


----------



## Superburban (Sep 13, 2020)

I can see lots of work in those corners and door. Great job.


----------



## Wright40x (Sep 13, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> What? No pictures of the meat????
> 
> Nice grill, bet that will last a little bit longer than the hardware store unit....
> 
> John





Superburban said:


> I can see lots of work in those corners and door. Great job.



You are correct. Thanks


----------



## Dhal22 (Sep 13, 2020)

Very nice.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 13, 2020)

See if you can find a flavor of RAZE energy drink you can tolerate. Monster has a huge amount of sodium per can, Raze has 15mg per can. Yours is about 360 if I'm not mistaken 2 servings @ 180mg?


----------



## Deselle93 (Nov 8, 2021)

Wright40x said:


> I built this from a scrap piece of pipe. If anyone is interested I can send a template.


I would like a template please for 12 in 500 wall


----------

